
Ask HN: What's going on with Apple? - dmitryame
Last week there&#x27;s been a stream of Apple&#x27;s fiascos. 
First, there was a &quot;root&quot; access bug, which, to Apple&#x27;s credit, was fixed with in a day. 
Then today, Dec 2, they released an update to IOS which was supposed to fix iPhone randomly rebooting after Dec 2.
Finally, after upgrading the IOS to 11.2 this morning, XCode refuses to run the app I&#x27;m currently developing on my IOS device, saying that the current version of IOS installed on my iPhone is not supported by current version of XCode.<p>It&#x27;s a separate topic, but, while typing this message on my new MPB, my keybobard randomly produces keystrokes for letter &quot;bb&quot;. I&#x27;m really getting tired of removing extra &quot;b&quot;s, and, since I&#x27;m actively using my machine and can not afford to turn it in for repair for few days, I&#x27;m kind of screwed.
I just wish, Apple would start being good old company we used to love and rely upon.<p>Apple? Is it time to start making changes in your QA department?
======
orionblastar
I posted Apple's problems and solutions to them here. It got voted down and I
had to delete it. I thought that it was encouraged if you post a problem, you
list a solution on HN?

It seems Apple is not the company it once used to be. I tried to help, but
good luck to Apple.

~~~
dmitryame
This is what seems to be happening here as well, this post is definitely not
getting up voted, however, there are replies from readers in comments, which
means it does get some attention. I don't personally care about my HN karma,
so I intend to keep this post, but, these observations make me question the HN
algorithm -- can the companies like Apple buy their positive outlook on the
"self governed" media?

~~~
orionblastar
I've seen tech companies come and go and make the same mistakes as Apple, and
I know how to solve them. A pity nobody wanted to listen to what I had to say
and "How dare you criticize Apple?"

I was an Apple Critic from way back in the early 1990s, and I said Apple
should get away from propriety technology and use standards like USB, IDE,
etc. Then rewrite the OS based on some form of Unix and port the GUI and
ability to run older apps. I was laughed at, my site was attacked, someone
doxed me and I had to change phone numbers. But when Apple bought Next and
brought Steve Jobs back and he made the iMac with IDE and USB and then took
NextOS and MacOS and made MacOSX.

After that I said they should make Intel Macs with their PowerPC Macs and see
which ones sell better and do better. I was laughed at again. But Apple did
switch to Intel chips.

Without critics, tech companies won't have any idea how to fix any of this
stuff.

------
dmitryame
Apparently, on top of all that, MacOS Update Accidentally Undoes Apple's
“root” Bug Patch.

------
neximo64
I think from most previous threads you have someone saying they've got higher
standards, that we have a tendency to remember only the good things in the
past & that these things are statistical anomalies & aberrations. Apple's best
days are behind them if you ask me, at least in terms of quality.

~~~
dmitryame
If you ask me, 3+ incidents of this caliber in the row in one week -- that's
not a coincidence. When military ships start colliding in the Pacific, some
admiral typically gets fired and the navy announces a plan of action to the
public, which is the right thing to do. It would be nice to know what Apple's
plan is.

